# Corrupt Mafia (Alien Victory)



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

The GM presses a button, and the holding chambers open. Hydraulic lifts open the heavy steel doors. The players walk out sluggishly, a side-effect of the cryogenic freezing.

The voice of the GM buzzes from the speakers, "You all know why you are here. You may not remember how you got here, or who you are exactly, but don't worry... you've all been given a specific purpose."

"The game today may be a little bit different from how you remember it. Of course, many of you may not remember anything..." the voice continued, with a bit of a smug laugh.

"Well, get moving. Try not to bore me this time."

A bell chimed, and with a Pavlovian response the players climbed back into their cells.


*Remember the rules:*
-Inactive players shall suffer my wrath.
-No abstaining. If no lynch is made, it will be randomized.
-Night actions that are not sent in will be randomized.
-Out-of-thread communication ain't allowed, kid.
-You may not quote your role PM. 


*The first night has begun. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Night 1)*

The players awoke the next morning to the sound of the bell, and after some deliberation, they had lined up in the central courtyard. The Game Master, hovering above them in some sort of levitating throne, spoke before them.

“Hopefully now that you have had a good night’s rest you will be fully alert and ready to discuss... I suppose I can’t speak for everyone here, as the preliminary tests appear to have left some of you in a rather, erhrmm... vegetative state…” the GM began to trail off.

“STILL, our little game of mafia shall go according to plan! I’m glad to see all of you made it here to begin… well, almost all of you…”

The GM did a quick head count and then called out to his aides. “Oi! Where is subject number 4?”

Two bald men covered from head to toe in white robes entered the player’s holding cell and emerged holding their noses, and carrying bottles of liquid.

“We found this sir.” one of the men called out “It seems someone was mixing cleaning supplies in his room. You think he was trying to clean the floors?”

“No, you IDIOT!” The Game Master snapped, “That’s a mixture of bleach and ammonia, which yields deadly chlorine gas! Get it out of here right now!”

One of the aides left to dispose of the chemicals while the other went back into the cell to look for the corpse. He came back out, dragging along with him a lifeless body. It was a man wearing spectacles, his face pale and his skin burned.

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Innocent.*

“I see…” the GM continued,” Well, that’s a rather pansy way to kill someone if you ask me, but I suppose it’s my fault for not supplying the mafia faction with some decent weapons after I confiscated their belongings. “The GM sighed, “Tonight I’ll make sure that they have better weapons than... well… cleaning fluids.”

“Sir, we’ve got another one.” one of the aides called out.

“Really?” the GM seemed interested “Bring it here then!”
The aides carried out a tall man who had blood red eyes and was foaming at the mouth a little. His face was swollen and pale.

“Damn, this guy looks like he partied hard last night!” The GM cried “Alright, add him to the death pile.”

*RK-9 is dead. He was Innocent.*

“Alright, you folks know the drill… pick someone to kill or whatever. If you don’t, I will.”

*24 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Two deaths? 

Why do I have a hunch of lovers? Zero Moment killed himself or something?

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Maybe Zero Moment was suicidal? I 'unno.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

In all honesty, it's a Bastard Mafia and we probably will never know


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Hey guys? Want two innocent people to live again? Then lynch me.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Hey guys? Want two innocent people to live again? Then lynch me.


...

...

ALIEN

No really. *Dalek voice* Explain! Explain! EXPLAAAAAIN!


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Well, that's not suspicious in the least.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Hey guys? Want two innocent people to live again? Then lynch me.


no.







the GM is a genius.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

its bastard mafia. what would you expect my role to be. thats right. sacraficial cow. basically if i die the dea people live again. so my votes for the great and power trixie. im on my kindle so i cant bold it or capatalize things or use non letter characters besides the period. ugh.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

I won't chance it.
Or, if you're telling the truth, then not right now.
Lie detector would be nice right now.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Why would you out yourself so early? Fuck.

If you really are what you claim, that wasn't a smart idea. Now you're a target. We should have waited to kill you when there are more innocents dead. It would have been a game changer then... not a fucking restart button.

Since you're dead either way.... fuck no abstains... 

*Lynch the GM*

... no idea.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Role-claiming so quickly seems pretty suspicious if you ask me. :/


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

to be honest id rather be dead in this game. besides my role says two people are ressurected which is the number of people who died. if i am wanting to be out of this game id rather go out in style.

plus i always mess up in mafia on hre... id rather just be out of the game so i make less stupid actions...


----------



## hyphen (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

this a a bastard mafia.
Do not provoke the GM.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> to be honest id rather be dead in this game. besides my role says two people are ressurected which is the number of people who died. *if i am wanting* to be out of this game id rather go out in style.


Yeah, that's _convenient_.

Also, bolded important words.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

If you're worried about messing up, why sign up for it at all?

I am actually on board for *lynching the GM*. Let's see what happens!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Eh, I was _joking_. Last time I was in a bastard mod and we lynched the GM everyone who voted for the GM was killed. (Though I was the GM...)


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

No with our luck they are an alien that was auto activated or something.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Regardless, we do need to lynch someone. No option of abstaining makes things a little tense, doesn't it?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Stormecho said:


> Regardless, we do need to lynch someone. No option of abstaining makes things a little tense, doesn't it?


Or we could simply not vote and let the GM randylynch, which is pretty damn dangerous.

Let's wait to see who doesn't talk. Inactivity lynch ftw. In that case, *Flora *is a safe option. Sorry Flora, but you hardly ever talk. Ever.


----------



## Flora (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

...ohmygod seriously. It hasn't even been twentyfour hours and I'VE BEEN TALKING GODDAMMIT.

...sorry, I made a "I should be active" promise and i think I've been doing pretty damn well (except when i went on vacation but that was just really poor planning) and it kinda pisses me off when people go "oh let's lynch Flora" barely a few hours into day 1.

I'm not voting to lynch anyone yet (mainly because i'm not gonna lynch Trixie because suspicion and why would I vote for myself) but I'll just put this out there.

I was gonna say "why would Trixie be alien" before I remembered this was a Bastard Mafia


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Stormecho said:


> If you're worried about messing up, why sign up for it at all?
> 
> I am actually on board for *lynching the GM*. Let's see what happens!


... that's a _very_ good question...

in any case, you're pretty much forced to lynch, so wynaut kill the cow and then eat her in a hamburger?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Mafia: *yiran*, Flora, Wargle, Silver


----------



## yiran (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

...Wat.

Personally I think Pinkamena is a safe call, because she obviously isn't alien if she presents herself THAT obviously. But then the possibilities of reverse psychology kick in and then mind screw. Then again two people died so even if she is alien it's unlikely she is activated.

I'm pretty sure Colours is just guessing because the list of people he presented has no consistency. Well I guess everyone in his list except Flora haven't talked yet, which is some kind of rule but, there are also other players who haven't talked. He's definitely not inspector or anything (unless he's paranoid... this is bastard mafia so it's quite possible), and even if he is how does he have four leads? I don't think he's mafia though because that post (which suddenly accuses other people) attracts quite a lot of attention to him. Anyway can you provide more reasoning as to why I'm mafia? Or are you just deducing?

Letting GM rand is out of the question because there's obviously (well maybe not so obviously but likely) a bigger population of town rather than mafia and we're better off following _some_ leads rather than random.

To not get voted off, *Flora*. I might change this.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Hay Dios mio a la verdad que el GM es un bastardo mas grande que su madre. Yo soy un doctor extranjero... Cualquier cosa, yo voto *yiran*.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

well if we don't lynch pink then the mafia might kill her under the suspicion that she was telling the truth about being sacrificial cow, that's a powerful role if it exists...
god this is an EXTREMELY bastard game haha
I really don't know who to consider lynching and quite honestly I'm not in a position where I can watch the discussions, being as how I'm out of town, so for the time being I'mma *abstain.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Claro que si esto es ser un bastardo A LO MAXIMO. Perdonen si no entienden, es que mi rol dice que no puedo postear en ingles...


----------



## hyphen (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Hay Dios mio a la verdad que el GM es un bastardo mas grande que su madre. Yo soy un doctor extranjero... Cualquier cosa, yo voto *yiran*.


"There my God to the truth that GM is a bigger bastard than her mother. I am a foreign doctor ... Anything, I vote yiran."



I liek Squirtles said:


> Claro que si esto es ser un bastardo A LO MAXIMO. Perdonen si no entienden, es que mi rol dice que no puedo postear en ingles...


"Of course, if this is to be a bastard to the fullest. Sorry if you do not understand is that my role says I can not post in English ..."

I'm not sure if that _needed _a translation. D:


----------



## Wargle (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Screw the GM man! You cant buy me love, but ill kick your ass for free! Ill get a long rope and hang you from a tree!!!!

Colours, whats with the blame? Im destined to do big things, destined for fame!


----------



## Flora (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Out of curiosity, Colours, how did you come up with this list of Mafia? I'm not gonna vote for you just because of that (that would make me reaaaal suspicious to everyone else anyway), but it makes me a bit suspicious of you.

That being said, I'm voting off *yiran*to protect myself


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Hey listen
Hey listen
Hey listen

Moo. Sacrafice me. RK-9 and Zero Moment will live again. Don't you guys want an innocent win?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

I vote we DON'T lynch PinkaTrixieAuraJackBelle. Gonna say *yiran*, because why not.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

not particularly

Well, I'm also all for not lynching the increasingly suspicious potential sacred cow. However, I'm also rather wary of jumping on the yiran bandwagon. It'd be nice if Colours spoke up and explained - unless, of course, their role keeps them from doing so.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Just call me Trixie until I change it back to DarkAura for a final time next month.

*(The) Great and Powerful Trixie*

Moo
Moo
Moo
Moo, dammit.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Time is running out for voting. 

You _could_ lynch the GM, and see where _that_ gets you...


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

At this point, I'm happy I actually understood ILS without a translator.

Me gusta.

:P


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

So wait... If I were to lynch the GM, I'd die, and three people are "reborned"? Hot damn, *Lynch GM*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> So wait... If I were to lynch the GM, I'd die, and three people are "reborned"? Hot damn, *Lynch GM*


Wait... _what_?

We aren't killing you. Final.

EDIT: Well, I'm not voting for you.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

But the GM could possibly kill everyone that votes for him. :D

... I'm kind of half joking. If no one's gonna lynch me, then if the GM decides to kill everyone that voted for him, that's better than nothing. /shrug


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

But that was when _I_ was GMing a bastard mod. VM might not do that.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

*Pinkamena must now speak in rhyming couplet.*

:P


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

I LOVE THE GM!

*offers GM plate of cookies*


----------



## Flora (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

VM that is beautiful


----------



## hyphen (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Phantom said:


> I LOVE THE GM!
> 
> *offers GM plate of cookies*


OF COURSE YOU DO.


...Let's see what happens if we lynch *yiran...*
(might change vote)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

Hey, I'm not Pinkamena
But it's worse if I can singa.

I don't know of these couplets
So enlighten me, c'mon, let's.

(Am I doing this wrong?
Did I make this "couplet" too long?)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Hey, I'm not Pinkamena
> But it's worse if I can singa.
> 
> I don't know of these couplets
> ...


That's a good girl. *Throws her one of Phantom's cookies*


----------



## hyphen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Hey, I'm not Pinkamena
> But it's worse if I can singa.
> 
> I don't know of these couplets
> ...


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

If anything, now I really don't agree with killing DA; too funny.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

... I wonder...
... I ponder...

*Lynch the GM*
Again!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Hay Dios mio a la verdad que el GM es un bastardo mas grande que su madre. Yo soy un doctor extranjero... Cualquier cosa, yo voto *yiran*.





I liek Squirtles said:


> Claro que si esto es ser un bastardo A LO MAXIMO. Perdonen si no entienden, es que mi rol dice que no puedo postear en ingles...


Also, a better translation... (what did you use babelfish or something?)

My God! The truth is the GM is a bigger bastard than your mother (something to that extent... odd phrasing). I am a 'foreign' doctor. If anything, I vote yiran.

I think that this is a bastard mafia all the way/It's clear this is a bastard all the way. Sorry if you don't understand, my role says I can't post in English.

Lo siento ILS if my spanish is rough.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Phantom said:


> Also, a better translation... (what did you use babelfish or something?)
> 
> My God! The truth is the GM is a bigger bastard than your mother (something to that extent... odd phrasing). I am a 'foreign' doctor. If anything, I vote yiran.
> 
> ...


Used Google Translate.
I'm sorry.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

I was just confused when I first read it. 

.... can't believe we can't abstain...

*yiran*...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

If *yiran* turns out to be good,
Colour's must be of Mafiahood


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

I am half tempted to turn my name to 'orange' and start a bandwagon for myself.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Phantom said:


> I am half tempted to turn my name to 'orange' and start a bandwagon for myself.


Almost spat the cherry I was eating out.
_oh my god my chest hurts from laughing_

TRIXIE MAKE A RHYMING COUPLET THREAD.
*NOW*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

the great and powerful trixie finds that stupid
...unless they make it for trixie, like a... m-magic cupid¿

i won't make a thread like that
uless someone does it for me like a marowak.

(what kind of pokemon are you? 
how do you do the things you do...

i'm sorry everyone's shelf
i couldn't help myself...)


----------



## hyphen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

It's not stupid, it's funny.
Now can we just hurry up...?


----------



## Flora (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Phantom said:


> I am half tempted to turn my name to 'orange' and start a bandwagon for myself.


I see this comment and raise you "door hinge"


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

objection! door hinge has an h sound, 
while orange does not. pound.

now pour runge
that rhymes with orange


----------



## hyphen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> now pour runge
> that rhymes with orange


NO
CHEAP RHYME NO


----------



## Flora (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> objection! door hinge has an h sound,
> while orange does not. pound.
> 
> now pour runge
> that rhymes with orange


slant rhyme

that is a great comeback though


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

wait we can't abstain? I missed that somehow

in that case *yiran*, may as well bandwagon for lack of better ideas and since I can't do active discussion on account of being out of town. (I'll be back tomorrow evening though!!)


----------



## hyphen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> wait we can't abstain? I missed that somehow
> 
> in that case *yiran*, may as well bandwagon for lack of better ideas and since I can't do active discussion on account of being out of town. (I'll be back tomorrow evening though!!)


COMMUTER CLAIM?

....oh wait *facepalm* what is wrong with me?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

“Alright!” The GM shouted “Have you reached your decision?”

The crowd pushed forward a young-looking man dressed in a nice suit. He had the appearance of a businessman, and he was staring at the ground, trying to avoid eye contact with the Game Master in front of him.

“This one? Really?” The GM sighed, and flipped a switch by his left hand. The accused man screamed as a huge burst of electricity flowed through his body. The man’s body convulsed for almost ten seconds, then fell flat on the ground.

“Mmmm… Smell that, people? That’s the smell of burning flesh.” The GM announced “Not bad, though I was kind of in the mood for hamburgers.”

*yiran is dead. He was Mafia. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Night 2)*

Now, most GMs would probably extend the deadline to allow everyone who didn’t send in their night actions another chance to do so. But, since I am the bastard here…

RANDOMIZE (almost) ALL THE THINGS


The players awoke in the morning to find a body lying still in the central courtyard. Her blood ran trails along the cold ground, and a look of terror was permanently frozen on the victim’s face. The killer was nowhere to be seen, but before they had fled the scene, they had taken the time to paint a few words with the girl’s blood:

“BAD WOLF”

“She shall twist and shout no more”

*Phantom is dead. She was Innocent. 24 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Night 2)*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> RANDOMIZE (almost) ALL THE THINGS


Oh God damn it. I suppose I should have expected that but >.>


----------



## hyphen (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

*claps slowly*
*goes to hug the GM because that death was amazing and almost poetic*
*sits down*
*looks questioningly at Colours*


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

(this mafia makes me want to run a mafia where in addition to a role each person gets things that they need to do for each post because that would be great)

Oh...oh my. This definitely leans things more towards Colours; not gonna vote yet though.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

Very interesting... very interesting indeed. Well, since I am confirmed innocent, I return to say my greetings. 

Hi my name's Phantom. And this is the third damn time in a month that I've been the goddamned STUMP.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

Trust me. Limited words. 

*Flora.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

Why not.

*Flora*


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

Okay, even if I _wasn't_ on your mysteriously-created Mafia list, I'd still seriously doubt you, Colours. Yes, you got yiran right, but you were also wrong about Phantom. Who's to say you're not Mafia making up a list of people (with an actual Mafia member to lend credibility to your tale)?

Voting *Colours* really isn't self-defense as much as it is my suspecting you, regardless of my lynch status. That you're accusing me only adds fuel to the fire


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

*Day extended for 24 hours. *


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

Hey guys, I'm on a lie detector, sooooo
"I've got a role with a night action", gooooo!

Now the lie detector will tell everyone the lie
While you all believe me 'bout being the cow. Tie.

oh, are we lynching now?
*Flora*. Cow.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Hey guys, I'm on a lie detector, sooooo
> "I've got a role with a night action", gooooo!
> 
> Now the lie detector will tell everyone the lie
> ...


LIE DETECTED


----------



## Autumn (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

FUCK YEAH MY LIE DETECTOR ACTUALLY DID STICK TO TRIXIE EVEN THOUGH THE ACTIONS WERE SCRAMBLED

sorry i'm happy now

god the talking-in-couplets makes it hard to figure out what the actual lie was


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

Poly, you were the only one who actually used your night action, so I just scrambled everyone else.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 2)*

Wait, I realize I probably shouldn't have said that, as I pretty much confirmed Poly's innocence.

*The GM must now announce deaths in limerick format.*

But...

*DO IT.*

Fuck


There once was a girl named Flora
Who had a remarkable aura
They thought she was scum
Shot her down with a gun
Found her wicked to the core-a

*Flora is dead. She was Mafia.*

There once was a girl named Wargle
Who was as sharp as an oracle
She forgot to speak
Her future was bleak
She found out she wasn’t immortal

*Wargle is dead. She was Mafia.*

There once was a cow named Trixie
With magic powers like a pixie
The mod cut off her head
Men rose from the dead
Cause the game needed some fixing

*The Great and Powerful Trixie is dead. She was innocent.

yiran is reborn!
Zero Moment is reborn!
RK-9 is reborn!

The night has begun. 24 hours for night actions*

You’ve got 24 hours. And this time, I mean 24 hours. If night actions aren’t sent in, I will randomize* them.





*randomize – intentionally set up bastardly situations


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Night 3.14159)*

There once was a lad who liked Squirtles
Whose language sent people in circles
There was a big blast
His time had now passed
Like expired milk when it curdles

*I liek Squirtles is dead. He was innocent.*

There once was a lad named Colours
Who knew more than the others
The town found him dead
Brain eaten like bread
Or moreso like Tim Hortons crullers 

*Coloursfall is dead. He was Innocent.*

*You have 0.002739726 years to discuss. Make with the talkity-talking.*


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

Brain eaten like a cruller? Damn, that is an unfortunate fate. The limerick format is amazing, though! I heartily approve of the GM's style of narration.

And... uh, welp. Anyone have anything to say?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

I just wonder if the mafia has to do weird typing things in their little night-discussion-lynch-things. They probably have to write their messages backwards, in French, in haiku form, with their eyes closed.

I don't have anything useful to say.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

... those are a little too awesome.

Ideas? Anyone?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

.... DA seems to know a little too much 'insight' into the mafia.

Or at least they seem to pity the buggers.I highly suggest someone with a vote votes them off. /trying to get game moving.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

Mustelid you write the _best limericks ever._
...
Nothing useful to say.
So
Do we follow Colours' list?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



Artemis Fowl said:


> Mustelid you write the _best limericks ever._
> ...
> Nothing useful to say.
> So
> Do we follow Colours' list?


I put a lie detector on colours last night so we can always ask him again and see what happens


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



Phantom said:


> .... DA seems to know a little too much 'insight' into the mafia.
> 
> Or at least they seem to pity the buggers.I highly suggest someone with a vote votes them off. /trying to get game moving.


?
DA is dead.
EDIT: Also brains. Brains everywhere.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

Shhhhhh Phantom pays attention good.


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

我是无辜的


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I put a lie detector on colours last night so we can always ask him again and see what happens


Also, isn't colours dead, too? I don't think he could post without any brains.


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

我真的认为Polymetric Sesquialtera不是无辜的，因为她怀疑“颜色掉落”而“颜色掉落”却成功地把我和“花”投票弄死了。

V
我是无辜的
^

☆


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



yiran said:


> 我真的认为*Polymetric Sesquialtera*不是无辜的，因为她怀疑“颜色掉落”而“颜色掉落”却成功地把我和“花”投票弄死了。
> 
> V
> 我是无辜的
> ...


...

...Um...

...LIES!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



PenguinAndFriends said:


> I just wonder if the mafia has to do weird typing things in their little night-discussion-lynch-things. They probably have to write their messages backwards, in French, in haiku form, with their eyes closed.


*spmetnirp ed ruoj reimerP
sdranac ed sulp ne sulp ed
regnam tnenneiv*

Sorry if I mistyped, my eyes were closed :(


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

我是无辜的

你们都知道这个游戏的主人是一个脑子很混乱的人（我在试图把这个在谷歌翻译能够被了解）

☆


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> *spmetnirp ed ruoj reimerP
> sdranac ed sulp ne sulp ed
> regnam tnenneiv*
> 
> Sorry if I mistyped, my eyes were closed :(


.....
Something about brains?



yiran said:


> 我真的认为*Polymetric Sesquialtera*不是无辜的，因为她怀疑“颜色掉落”而“颜色掉落”却成功地把我和“花”投票弄死了。
> 
> V
> 我是无辜的
> ...


I have no idea what you're saying.

What I _do_ know, however, is that you're voting for *Poly*, and I guess I'm okay with that.
You gotta listen to the guy who speaks in Chinese.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



Zero Moment said:


> What I _do_ know, however, is that you're voting for *Poly*, and I guess I'm okay with that.
> You gotta listen to the guy who speaks in Chinese.


um no

i told you guys i'm the polygraph operator/lie detector, the detector worked

I'm just kind of confused as to where you guys got "poly = mafia" from especially since i roleclaimed yesterday and GM pretty much said "oh yeah she's innocent."


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 1)*

also, are you forgetting this?



Vehement Mustelid said:


> *yiran is dead. He was Mafia. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

as for saying "we should ask colours" i legit forgot he died, i did see that he died but then when i was making that post i didn't have a list of dead people present so i was like "oh yeah polygraphed on colours i should mention." and legit forgot

only reason i'm sayin all this is because i'm probably not gonna be active for the next few hours (got a friend over) and i don't want to be lynched while i'm not around if there's something i can say to defend myself when i know i'm not mafia


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

虽然游戏的主人说你是无辜的我们不能相信他因为他是一个“孤儿”（真讨厌）

我是无辜的

☆


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



yiran said:


> 虽然游戏的主人说你是无辜的我们不能相信他因为他是一个“孤儿”（真讨厌


that shows up as "orphan" on google translate but it means "bastard" doesn't it?
yes i'm well aware of how the GM likes to fuck with people but what he said ("poly, you were the only one who sent your night action in last night, so i scrambled everyone else's.") was more of a simple statement than bastardization, especially since I really did send my night action in. There's nothing I can do to prove that I did except state that fact. I'd prefer not to be lynched because someone who flipped Mafia thinks I and the GM are lying about my status as polygraph operator.



> 我是无辜的


Then explain why you flipped Mafia when you died before.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

:'( So you're calling me an _orphan_ now? That's just cruel.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> :'( So you're calling me an _orphan_ now? That's just cruel.


well i mean if you're such a bastard of a gm _not even your own parents love you_


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

对不起，没法“引用”

是的，或许游戏的主人真的不是“孤儿”，也没有在撒谎，你仍然怀疑“颜色掉落”，而“颜色掉落”明明是好人。

我之前是“黑帮”，不过游戏的主人给了我一个新的“短信”，说：

我是无辜的

♪


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

总之，如果你不拿出实实在在的证据，那就去死吧。

我是无辜的

♪

－

θ

中文真好玩

胖子，胖子，没有父母


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

没羞没臊没脸皮
偷吃人家西瓜皮
人家给你两块糖
你给人家刷茅房
茅房没有灯
掉进粑粑坑
你跟粑粑作斗争
差点没牺牲


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

how do you expect me to provide evidence of my innocence
why are you asking me to provide evidence when you haven't provided evidence of your claims either

you know what i don't even care anymore, i'd like to defend my position but that's not exactly possible when you expect proof that i can't provide. may as well go out with a BANG huh???? *POLYMETRIC SESQUIALTERA*


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

你看，你投票投的是自己，所以说明你真的是黑帮（我真讨厌“黑帮”）

除非你的投票是“减一”，那就好玩了


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

我忘了

我是无辜的

♪


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

Alright, this is screwy.

I dislike gloating on principle, and gloating in Chinese that I then need to translate... Eugh. *Yiran*.


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

不要！

我是无辜的

☻


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

_why not_. give us proof why you're not still mafia


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

你看，她的投票肯定是“减一”的，因为现在有人帮她了她仍然投自己。

我说的是“证据”，不是“证明”，“证据”＝／＝“证明”

我是无辜的

☻


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

honestly i don't believe any of what you're telling me and i'm sick of this so i change my vote to *yiran*


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

看来你的票不是“减一”...

不过其他人要知道她不是无辜的，

我是无辜的

▽


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

I'm done responding. If all you're going to do is talk about how every single thing I say is proof that I am mafia, then I'm done saying anything. If I get lynched, oh well, I don't really care because this game is no longer fun for me.


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

这样吧，明天我不需要说中文的时候咱们好好说。

我仍然是无辜的

☻


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

I vote *yiran*, because they apparently keep lying. Or they may not be, and Poly's lying about what yiran's saying. I don't know.


----------



## yiran (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

我不是说了咱么等到明天再说嘛，所以别投票了⋯⋯ 我都把我的给取消了⋯⋯

我是无辜的

φ


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

CAN SOMEONE TRANSLATE THIS? MY BRAIN DOES NOT UNDERSTAND CHINESE AND I DO NOT HAVE ACCESS TO ANY TYPE OF SHITTY TRANSLATION DEVICE.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (Day 3.14159)*

“Well, now that you’ve had some time to think over it, who will be the next victim tonight?” the GM questioned.

The crowd threw forward the well-dressed man whom they had lynched on day one. His clothes were torn, and his skin still a little charred, but he was very much alive. “Please, I beg of you!” The man pleaded, this time making eye contact with the Game Master before him.

“Well, fancy that! Déjà vu all over again!” the GM exclaimed “Pfff… save your tongue.” The GM reached for the button by his left again, and savored the look of terror in the young man’s face as his finger hovered over the button. “You, sir, are the weakest link. GOODBYE.”

The GM slammed his fist hard against the button.

The whole crowd stared in shock as… nothing happened. The GM, looking perplexed, punched the button several more times, anticipating a response. “I swear, I checked the circuits this morning. There must be something wrong with the current.”

“Oh no, there’s nothing wrong with it.” The man’s eyes began to glow a magnificent red. “I just… had to absorb it.”

The whole building began to shake, and its inhabitants screamed as they felt it being ripped from its foundation and flying skyward. “You are all coming to my home planet. Consider yourselves lucky to have been chosen for this special privilege.” the accused began to laugh “This game you humans call ‘mafia’, we have it on our own planet. And we have the resources to keep you alive just so we can watch you pathetic homo sapiens play it out for the rest of eternity.”

“And you, orphan!” the man pointed towards the GM, who was still frantically tapping at the button to his side, “You’re wanted for human rights violations in all 63 states. Don’t think you can escape this either…”

The alien adjusted his glasses as he pulled out a sheet of paper from his shirt pocket. “And now, I have prepared for you a little poem…”

There once was a man named yiran
Who had a quite short life span
He rose from the dead
Chose living instead
We were all part of his master plan!​



Spoiler



*yiran wins. He was alien.*


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*

I love you VM


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*

Fuck.

I wasn't even able to have any of my bombs explode people D:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*



Flora said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I wasn't even able to have any of my bombs explode people D:


Not true. Wait until I post the actions.


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*

Okay, loving VM aside, I would like to say something to Polymetric Sesquialtera. The reason I was messing with you was to get you annoyed and vote me. I'm sorry that you eventually found the game not fun anymore, but that was part of my game plan, nothing personal.

So, uh, no hard feelings?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*



Spoiler: ROLES



NORMAL ROLES

*Flora*

Role: Bomb Maker
Alignment: Mafia

You start with the bomb. At night, you must pass the bomb on to another 
player. That player must in turn pass the bomb on to another player the following night. Each time the bomb is handed off, however, there is a 10% chance the bomb will explode and kill the holder. If the holder doesn’t send in their target, the bomb will detonate automatically. You may make another bomb if the first one is lost or detonated.


*Coloursfall*

Role: Dumb Witness
Alignment: Town

So here’s the good news… YOU KNOW EVERYTHING. You know who the mafia are: yiran, Wargle, Silver, and Flora.

But here’s the bad news: You suffer from a speech impediment, and can only say five words a day. You should probably make those 5 words count…


*I liek Squirtles*

Role: Foreign Doctor
Alignment: Town

Each night you select one heal target and make them immune from night kills. When you post in the thread, however, you may speak in any language EXCEPT English. Hmm… It’s a good thing we have internet translators.


*Zero Moment*

Role: Inspector
Alignment: Town






Oh, and btw, you can’t use the letter “e”


*Wargle*

Role: Psychotic Beatles Fan
Alignment: Mafia

Welcome to the mafia. Your comrades are yiran and Silver. You take over as don if yiran is killed.

You must post every day. Each post has to contain some form of Beatles lyrics. If anyone questions or points out that you are using Beatles lyrics, you commit suicide. Have fun!


*Pinkamena*

Role: Sacrificial Calf
Alignment: Town

If you are killed or lynched, up to 3 randomly chosen dead players will be reborn, with new roles and possibly new alignments.


*Phantom*

Role: Phantom
Alignment: Town / Mafia (As ghost)

You begin as a voteless townie with no powers or night actions.

When you die, however, you become a mafia-aligned phantom. You may still post in the thread, and each night, you “haunt” a single player to death. Because you are dead, you cannot be killed or targeted by other players, but you also cannot vote.


*yiran*

Role: Mafia Don
Alignment: Mafia

Welcome to the mafia. Your subordinates are Wargle and Silver. You choose one player to kill each night. Have fun!


*Lyra Heartstrings*

Role: Medium
Alignment: Town

As the medium, you may freely contact the dead through private messaging. Just be sure to let them know that you are the medium and are the only one they may contact.


*Stormecho*

Role: Potato
Alignment: Potato

You are potato. Potato has 3 lives. You win if you manage to die 3 times, by mafia kill, lynch, bomb, etc.


*Silver*

Role: Ninja
Alignment: Mafia

Welcome to the mafia. Your comrades are yiran and Wargle. You take over as don if both of them have died.

You have 5 lives.

You can lose a life by nightkill or lynch, but you also lose a life every time someone says your name in the thread. When you lose all five lives, you are dead. Have fun!


*Polymetric Sesquialtera*

Role: Polygraph Operator
Alignment: Town

Each night, you can attach the polygraph to a player. That player will be informed they are being tested. If they tell a lie during the following day phase, the lie detector will register it, and “Lie Detected” will be posted in the thread.


*PenguinAndFriends*

Role: Magic Healer
Alignment: Town

You begin with the Orb of Fortune. You may pass the Orb on to another player, and that player will be immune to nightkills. That player must in turn pass the Orb on to another player during the following night. If a player forgets to pass the Orb on to another player, it will be randomly given to a new player.


*Mysti*

Role: Sycophant
Alignment: Town

You gain immunity by sucking up to the Game Master. If you post “The GM is a genius”, “The GM is sexy”, or etcetera during the day phase, you become immune to nightkills for the following night.


*RK-9*

Role: Mayor
Alignment: Town

Your vote counts as double when voting to lynch.

You will commit suicide if you receive a single lynch vote.



UNDEAD ROLES

*Zero Moment*

Role: Zombie Serial Killer
Alignment: Innocent

Your role is to kill everyone. Your night kills can’t be blocked. You win when everyone is dead, and the game won’t end until either you are dead or everyone else is dead.
Oh, and all your posts must somewhere contain the word “Brains”


*yiran*

Role: Alien
Alignment: Innocent/Mafia (When active)

You are the alien. If you are killed during the night, you become "activated".

If you are lynched as an activated alien, you win the game. 


*RK-9*

Role: Vigilante
Alignment: Innocent

You can make one kill at night.





Spoiler: ACTIONS



*Night One:*
PenguinAndFriends passes the Orb of Fortune to RK-9
Flora passes the bomb to Wargle
Zero Moment inspects Polymetric Sesquialtera and finds her alignment (Innocent)
yiran kills Zero Moment
I liek Squirtles heals RK-9
RK-9 dies of healer clash
Polymetric Sesquialtera uses the polygraph on Mysti

*Day One:*
yiran is lynched
Silver loses one life (4 lives remain)

*Night Two:*
PenguinAndFriends passes the Orb of Fortune to Lyra Heartstrings
Wargle passes the bomb to I liek Squirtles
Wargle kills Phantom
I liek Squirtles heals Silver
Polymetric Sesquialtera uses the polygraph on The Great and Powerful Trixie

*Day Two:*
Flora is lynched.
Wargle is modkilled.
The Great and Powerful Trixie is modkilled.

*Night Three:*
I liek Squirtles is killed by the bomb.
Lyra Heartstrings passes the Orb of Fortune to Coloursfall
Zero Moment kills Coloursfall.
Phantom activates yiran.
Silver kills Stormecho (2 lives remain)
RK-9 kills Silver (3 lives remain)

*Day Three:*
yiran is lynched
yiran wins the game


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*

yay, I DID get to bomb someone!! :3


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*

Oh boo, so yiran's accusation of me was some ruse to get himself lynched now wasn't it >.> I wasn't lying about being lie detector though haha


----------



## Phantom (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*

Dammit. VM I said I target the most important innocent player, not activate the bloody undead alien!


----------



## hyphen (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Corrupt Mafia (End result: ??? Win)*

...*claps*
Again!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh shooosh.

That was a good game. I love bastard mods, they are a good break from sanity.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha, running this was unbelievably fun :P

If anyone wants to run another bastard game, I'd be up for that.


----------

